# MBGFC Limited tourney



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I was wondering how many small boats and big outboards are planning on fishing the 27 of July. Hopefully the weather will allow us to fish safely. See y'all there.


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

I was thinking about it but I dont know yet.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Have any other crews decided to fish?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Since I know longer have an outboard I will not be fishing it this year, But I have fished it many times over the years and I can tell you That it is an absolute blast to fish! It is a very well ran tournament and one that is a lot of fun for the smaller boats to be able to compete against one another in. I would highly encourage anyone who is thinking about fishing it to go ahead and participate!


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm in, looking forward to smooth seas and full ice chest. Safe fishing to all who will be there.


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Anyone short a crew member?


----------



## KINGFISH (Aug 19, 2009)

a full ice chest well fill it up with ice and it will b full


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

KINGFISH said:


> a full ice chest well fill it up with ice and it will b full


Had to work hard to come up with that didn't you.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

There are 17 boats preregistered for this weekend! It's gonna be a good turn out.


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

The weather is starting to look good too


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

this tournament should be next weekend!! why do I have to be out of town!!! :cursing::cursing::furious::furious::wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

cliff k said:


> this tournament should be next weekend!! why do I have to be out of town!!! :cursing::cursing::furious::furious::wallbash::wallbash:


I feel your pain brother. Look at the bright side your boat will be there. Just playing bud wish you were gonna be on the boat.


----------



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

Got Two flying in from IL to fish on the Half A Drink...Seas 1-2...Should be a great MBGFC Monkey Boat tournament! I know of a few new fun wrinkles being added...


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

wahooproductions said:


> Got Two flying in from IL to fish on the Half A Drink...Seas 1-2...Should be a great MBGFC Monkey Boat tournament! I know of a few new fun wrinkles being added...


Fun wrinkles? I would like to know before I get there if you don't mind?


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Count Team BluePrints in:thumbsup:


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

daddytime said:


> Count Team BluePrints in:thumbsup:


TEAM PELAGIC PIRATE will be fishing on ALISON LEA :thumbsup:


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

I wont be fishing the tournament but I'll be out at Rigs Friday morning - Saturday morning. Call the "Lisa Ann" on the radio while y'all are headed out. We'll probably be near Ensco 8506 and Nakika.


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Wish I was not going out of town.its going to be a good tournament yo fish


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm gonna break my vow not to post anymore just long enough to say that I am really looking forward to this. Of the few tournaments I've ever fished, the Mbgfc monkey boat tournament has always been the most fun in my opinion. Here's to hoping for 2-3' seas and blue water at 60 miles.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

31 boats preregistered. Dont miss out!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

SnapperSlapper said:


> I'm gonna break my vow not to post anymore just long enough to say that I am really looking forward to this. Of the few tournaments I've ever fished, the Mbgfc monkey boat tournament has always been the most fun in my opinion. Here's to hoping for 2-3' seas and blue water at 60 miles.


 
well right now Bouyweather is calling 2-3 sat : so its gonna be sloppy and bumpy for sure @ 4 secs


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

good luck out there this weekend everyone.


----------

